# Basic setup for fly fishing



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

New to fly fishing, what is a basic setup i would need, as far as line and flies? Ill be fishing blackwater, coldwater, and escambia river.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are just getting started you might want to consider one of those package deals at Acdemy/Bass Pro, etc. You can usually find a good starter kit for maybe $90 to 120. You get a rod, line, and real that is supposed to be balance to one another. I got a White River combo from Cabelas for I think it was about $130 and it does what I want it to do. 
Depending on what you want to target the weight is important. The smaller the wt # the lighter the setup. A 5 or 6 wt might be good for starters, i. e. bream, bass, etc. I have several but like my 4 wt best, but wish it was a 3#. I do a good bit of bream fishing and like the light tackle.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Are there any certain flies that work better around this area?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's like everything else in an anglers personal choice of lures, but most fly anglers fishing bream around the Choctawhatchee like little poppers that are black/white, black/yellow, black/chartreuse. My preference is black/chartreuse. Solid whie, yellow, and chartreuse work well too. Black/chartreuse has been my personal preference for decades. Size 8 or 10 are good for bream and you will catch a bass now and then. 
I don't target bass so stick with the smaller lures. Larger poppers may work better for bass. 
Another deadly combo is hang a dropper fly behind the popper about a foot or s0. Something like a black knat of one of those foam bugs with rubber legs. The cork popper can act like a strike indicator is the dropper sinks.That works well at times and the foam rubber fliess work well by themselves too. 
I'm not a salt water fly guy so can't help there.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ill try it out and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishing Basics*

I fish both fresh and saltwater with the long rod.

My freshwater rig is an 8'6" single-action graphite. I fish mostly poppers for both Bass and Bream.

My saltwater rig is a 9'8' single-action graphite that I use with what I call a 'Pompano Fly'. It is a simple fly tied with Chenille. I also use a Clouser knockoff that. I tie. I have; just for drill, used them as teasers on a dropper above a jig.

I use a 'shooting-head' setup for distance and line capacity. 

When wade fishing, I use what I call a 'Crack' fly that I 'borrowed from my Texas Fishing brothers'.

BTW; my surf outfit is a custom 12 foot graphite spinning/fly rod made from a Crappie pole blank. I use it early before the wind/sun comes up. I then change reels and fish with small jigs with a fly teaser. 

That's about it! Ask questions. We all learn that way! C2


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought a pflueger Combo fly rod and I was wondering if there was some kind of drag system on it or if fly reels don't have drag


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*drag*

Some fly reels do have drags. I have a couple of inexpensive reel that came in combo outfits and they have drags. The light weight reels don't really clamp down like spin or bait caster reel.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

So what are you supposed to do if you catch a bigger fish with no drag?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> So what are you supposed to do if you catch a bigger fish with no drag?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hope you have strong enough backing, or you'll have an empty reel . Your going to need to have drag, it is also a good idea when storing your reels to set the drag in it's lightest position, reels stored w/drag set tight sometimes loose their drag altogether :yes:.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Redington Crosswater outfit in 8wt. About $130 and comes with everything you need.


----------



## samjohnsonus (Jul 12, 2013)

Try Googling, many option available in Google. :thumbsup:


----------

